# Dresser loaders info



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

Looking at purchasing a Dresser loader. They seem to be very reliable, easy to maintain, and a good price for the year/hours.

I've found a 1996 Dresser 520B, with only 4000 hours on it. Its in excellent shape but cannot find any info on it.

When did dresser get bought out? Could it be a 1996 or is the owner wrong? Anything to watch out for?

Would love to hear from someone who has one!


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

not sure on the year dresser stoped but dressta i think took them over . we had a '76 hough same animal i think the '96 the engines where ok bu i was talking to a international dealer and they where going to pick one up at auction and pull out the motor and put a recon cummings in it said something about it being better for it to start in winter.


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

I have a 540 and a 515, they are both good machines you just have to get used to the cab being on the front of the machine and not the back. The 540 is a absolute beast and nothing seems to get in its way, Dresser was briefly owned by komatsu in the 90's so check the tag underneath the cab and it will say Dresser Hough or it will say Dresser Komatsu. Just make sure you dont pay to much, because Dresser's seem to have no resale value and you should be able to get a real nice machine for way under $20k


----------



## jasonz (Nov 5, 2010)

Masssnowfighter;1492372 said:


> I have a 540 and a 515, they are both good machines you just have to get used to the cab being on the front of the machine and not the back. The 540 is a absolute beast and nothing seems to get in its way, Dresser was briefly owned by komatsu in the 90's so check the tag underneath the cab and it will say Dresser Hough or it will say Dresser Komatsu. Just make sure you dont pay to much, because Dresser's seem to have no resale value and you should be able to get a real nice machine for way under $20k


yeah we have a 79' 540 and its great, starts right up everytime. Only thing is if you are used to runing other machines like mass snow said you have to get used to the way the cab is on the front half of the machine. Other than that if you get a good price on one they are great snow machines.


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

It amazes me how my 540 starts on the very first click on the coldest of cold days without starter fluid or being plugged in. Very good snow machine


----------



## coryweber2000 (Sep 1, 2012)

we have a bunch of the ih dressers 530s 560s and 580s they are great machines just make sure the center pins are good they should be with that low of hours on it. It is starting to get hard to find parts for them though good luck they are good machines


----------

